# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Umfrage zur Belastung Angehöriger

## AndresN

Liebe Besucherinnen und Besucher des Forums,

mit dieser Online-Umfrage wollen wir untersuchen, welche *Belastungen Partner krebskranker Patienten* durch die Erkrankung erleben. Uns ist es ein Anliegen, dass bei der Diagnose Krebs, eine *ganzheitliche psychoonkologische Versorgung* angestrebt wird, das heißt, dass auch die Partner von Patienten psychologische Unterstützung in Anspruch nehmen können. Bevor die psychoonkologische Versorgung der Angehörigen von krebskranken Patienten ausgebaut werden kann, muss wissenschaftlich erwiesen werden, dass die Partner tatsächlich Belastung erleben. Um das zu erreichen, wollen wir untersuchen, wie belastet sich Partner krebskranker Menschen fühlen. 

*Dazu suchen wir Partner krebskranker Menschen, die freiwillig an unserer Befragung teilnehmen möchten.* 

Das Beantworten der Online-Umfrage dauert etwa *30 Minuten*. Selbstverständlich werden alle Informationen absolut vertraulich behandelt und Ihre Angaben werden *ausschließlich anonymisiert* ausgewertet. Außerdem wurde die Umfrage von einer Ethikkommission als ethisch unbedenklich eingestuft.

Mit Ihrer Teilnahme an der Online-Umfrage unterstützen Sie die Bemühung um eine umfassende psychoonkologische Versorgung ALLER Betroffenen sehr.

Möchten Sie teilnehmen, so klicken Sie bitte auf folgenden Link:

http://www.unipark.de/uc/BS_TUBrauns...mann_tes/8a05/

Vielen Dank für Ihre Unterstützung!

Cand. Psych. Nora Andres und B.Sc. Franziska Kopsch

----------


## blume218

Ich finde es toll, dass es so etwas gibt und würde die Umfrage gerne unterstützen.
eine Frage: ich bin keine Partnerin, sondern "nur" Tochter, weiß aber, wie es meiner Mutter damit geht. Ist meine Erfahrung als Tochter von Nutzen für die Umfrage?
Macht es etwas aus, dass ich nicht in Deutschland lebe, sondern in Österreich?

LG

----------


## Angi 345

Ich schließe mich Blume218 an!!!! Bin auch "nur " Tochter, weiss dennoch wie schlimm die Belastung ist sowohl als Frau als auch als Kind !!!! 
Ich hab total mitgelitten und dabei spielt das alter keine Rolle. Ich bin 34 und die Belastung innerhalb der Familie war kaum auszuhalten.
Hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten. Irgendwann hab ich sogar mal gesagt dass seelische Leid kommt mir schlimmer vor als die Krankheit an sich.!!!

LG

----------


## AndresN

Liebe Forumsbesucher und Besucherinnen, 

entschuldigt die späte Rückmeldung. Wir wissen wie stark alle Angehörigen von Krebskranken belastet sind, trotzdem bezieht sich unsere Umfrage leider trotzdem nur auf Lebenspartner. Die Belastung von Kindern Krebskranker zu erforschen wäre nochmal ein großes Thema und würde unsere Arbeit in diesem Rahmen überschreiten. In welchem Land ihr lebt, ist nicht relevant, solange ihr die Umfrage auf deutsch ausfüllen könnt.

Danke für euer Interesse und die großartige Unterstützung!

Liebe Grüße, 

Nora Andres

----------


## adson3492

Das ist mit Sicherheit nicht normal: Die auslaufende Lymphflüssigkeit kann im Unterleib leicht Blutgefäße "abklemmen": Ich bin mit so einer Lymphozele (80ml) nach der RPE entlassen worden, mein Uro stellte dann im US rd. 400ml fest: Sofort (ohne Klamotten zu Hause holen) in die Klinik!!! Daß Bestrahlungen offene Lymphknoten o. ä. verschließen können, halte ich für absurd. Wenn die Selbstheilungskräfte nicht reichen, wird wohl durch Injektion eines Klebemittels versucht, den Lymphfluß zum Stillstand zu bringen - meist ohne Erfolg. Bei mir hat die Bauchfellfensterung sofort geholfen: Dadurch kann die Lymphe in das Bauchfell ablaufen, deren Innenseite die Lymphe resorbiert.

p. s.: Die Thrombose ist eine der möglichen Folgen solcher Lymphozelen. Wieviel Lymphe sich im Unterbauch angesammelt hat, läßt sich ziemlich genau im US durch die Bauchdecke bestimmen - dafür benötigt man kein MRT. Ob mit MRT festgestellt werden kann, wo das/die Lecks sind, ????

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo adson,

dieser Beitrag gehört offensichtlich nicht in diesen thread. Wo sollte er hin?

Ralf

----------

